# أقيش



## atchan

ما معنى الكلمه الملونه

بس انا اقيش على الاخلاق من على المكانه


----------



## WadiH

atchan said:


> ما معنى الكلمه الملونه
> 
> بس انا اقيش على الاخلاق من على المكانه



هذا خطأ مطبعي

(أقيس) وليس (أقيش)
وكذلك (مو) وليس (من)
أي لا أحكم على الشخص بناء على مكانته في المجتمع بل بناء على أخلاقه


----------



## atchan

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------

